

Google Buys Seattle’s Sparkbuy to Improve Consumer Electronics Search - webwright
http://allthingsd.com/20110523/google-buys-seattles-sparkbuy-to-improve-consumer-electronics-search/

======
scottporad
Were any of you users of SparkBuy? I was...it was excellent. I'm really hoping
it will be back in action soon, but somehow given how Google treats these
things (e.g. Jot, Dodgeball, etc), I'm thinking it will be awhile.

~~~
happybuy
As I mentioned in another thread on the topic, although not exactly equivalent
just yet, our startup is working in the similar space:
<http://www.happybuy.com/>

We are looking to innovate in the online shopping space by providing
additional layers including price tracking, recommendations and price
predictions. We followed SparkBuy and thought that their search interface
(using facets etc) was well done and took ideas from Kayak (and others) into
the broader/general shopping space.

We're looking at improving our search interface along similar lines in the
future so I'd be interested in thoughts of previous SparkBuy users how our
site compares - and any other comments HN'ers may have.

------
rbenaroya
Awesome guys. Great focus. Congratulations.

------
adamtr
Great move, Google. Congrats Dan and Scott!

------
jasonlgrimes
Unbelievable guys - great work Scott, Dan!

------
TheIronYuppie
Totally awesome - congrats Sparkbuyers!

------
stewtopia
Holy moley, that was fast.

------
sarahnovotny
congratulations, dan and team!

